# forest river



## mattingly (Aug 28, 2009)

which is better cherokee or salem


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: forest river

search Forest River Issues in General RV'n.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 28, 2009)

Re: forest river

welcome to the forum,
in my opinion , Sunnybrook or Gulfstream


----------



## campaddict (Aug 31, 2009)

RE: forest river

Have not heard good things about Forest River.


----------



## dennis1949 (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: forest river

I have a Cardinal by forest River. Have had very little trouble with it.  I believe a lot of the bad rap on these is because of the dealer. I had a real good dealer who took care of the few problems I had.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Re: forest river

Glad to here that Dennis, I do believe you right on part of it. But GC (inspection) seem to be another problem. I have read so many complaints on FR products and very little on the good parts. We wish you continue good luck with yours. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brandon meier (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: forest river

mine is a forest river and its ok i looked a a lot of them before i boult mine and its ok for the price but if i was to travel or be in it more than 10 time a year i dont think i would of when that way


----------



## wskadavis (Dec 5, 2010)

Re: forest river

I own a wildwood by forest river, it is similar to the salem.  I have no problems with it at all.


----------

